# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Μικροσυσκευές >  ΜΕΤΑΤΡΟΠΗ   ΑΝΑΣΤΡΕΨΙΜΗ    ΠΝΕΥΜΑΤΙΚΟΥ  ΦΘΗΝΟΥ  ΔΡΑΠΑΝΟΥ   ΠΟΥ    ΤΟΥ  ΔΙΝΕΙ   ΙΚ

## mariost

Πάντα  ήθελα ένα δυνατό τρυπάνι πάγκου   για ερασιτεχνική χρήση  με λίγα    χρήματα   που  να  αντέχει   σε  μεγάλες πιέσεις χωρίς να ανάβει. Όταν μου  χαρίσανε   μία  επαγγελματική  παλιά  αλλά λειτουργική  βάση  πάγκου   μου  ήρθε η ιδέα να μετατρέψω ένα πνευματικό  κρουστικό  δράπανο  της σειράς   με  κούμπωμα  SDS   σε  σταθερό   δράπανο  ακριβείας   πάγκου. Πιστεύω  ότι  το  κατάφερα   και  το καλό  είναι  ότι  η  όλη  μετατροπή  είναι αναστρέψιμη   σε  περίπτωση   που   θα  χρειασθώ   μικρό  κομπρεσέρ. Η  λύση   βέβαια  προτείνεται   για  ερασιτεχνικό  μόνο  εργαστήριο   και  σε  καμία  περίπτωση  για   εξοπλισμό  μηχανουργείου.https://youtu.be/RFKmbPyc13w

----------

